# Sunset Ridge Motocross Photos



## Adam934MX (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are a few of my favorite shots from yesterday at Sunset Ridge. Feedback and criticism is always appreciated. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 28, 2010)

5 and 8 are keepers for sure. The rest are nice to..


----------



## stefanderson (Mar 28, 2010)

I like them. Number seven is my favorite. I think the tight crop is cool, however, it is nice to see a little room in front of the rider showing where he/she is going like in number two. 

Sweet shots overall, hope my tip helps, take it or leave it. I'm no pro, lol.

~braap!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 28, 2010)

nice pics, really like #7


----------



## fokker (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice shots! Just wondering if this is your first time shooting motocross? I'm guessing not as these are pretty good.

I like 5,7,8,9 the most. Some flash would have really helped out on #9. 5, 7 and 8 show great expressions of concentration, also #6 but the crop is too tight for my taste.

For me, #1 looks a bit awkward and I prefer to see the ground as well when they're in the air.


----------

